

Online v. print reading: which one makes us smarter? - yagibear
http://www.sciam.com/blog/60-second-science/post.cfm?id=online-v-print-reading-which-one-ma-2008-12-23

======
iigs
_The reasons: The process involves so much physical manipulation of the
computer that it interferes with our ability to focus on and appreciate what
we're reading; online text moves up and down the screen and lacks physical
dimension, robbing us of a feeling of completeness; and multimedia features,
such as links to videos and animations, leave little room for imagination,
limiting our ability to form our own mental pictures to illustrate what we're
reading._

They acknowledge later in the article that the findings about PC manipulation
might be different for people who were raised in a different time, and I
definitely agree -- a blank browser tab with focus on the URL bar is about as
calming as possible for me. I definitely get annoyed when I'm reading a paper
news article and I want to research a reference, doubly so when online at a
paper news site when they don't link to things they obviously would if they
were true online sources.

While I agree that the second half holds merit, I think it's wrong to hang
that on the internet itself. I definitely "watch" reddit sometimes, just
clicking pics links and skimming programming articles without really soaking
anything in.

I think that being online doesn't change the need for discretion when choosing
your information sources when you're attempting to do more than be passively
entertained.

------
jwesley
Having received the results of this article, I have ordered a printing of the
internet.

------
adityakothadiya
I would rather read more books online than reading paper ones.

Instead of paying $30 for printed book, I'd pay $5 for online book with no
ads.

Paper books are so one-way communication. Online books are interactive with
2-way communication abilities.

Picture is worth of 1000 words. So paper books now add images. Now video is
worth of 100,000 words. What's wrong in adding Videos in the book?

And most importantly, I cannot search something in paper books. That's the
single most reason all paper books should be converted into online books. That
advantage surpasses all these negligent disadvantages by huge margin.

My $0.02s of course!

------
paraschopra
I always read things which interest me by printing them. With HN there, it
becomes hard to read interesting stuff with concentration because you always
go back to HN pretty soon

------
bbq
For me, it would seem the Internet increases my knowledge while reading a good
book puts my mind to work. I guess it depends what you mean by smarter.

